# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت منقول : كيفية التعرف على مكونات الكمبيوتر

## TIGER_GSM

نهدف  بهذاالدرس إلى توفير جميع احتياجات القائمين على تجميع جهاز الكمبيوتر لأول   مرة, وقد يكون معظمهم لم تتوفر لديهم الفرصة لمعرفة مصطلحات وتعريفات  جهاز  الكمبيوتر 
وجميع أجهزة الكمبيوتر التي سوف يتم تجميعها فى هذا الكتاب من طراز ATX  ولكننا سوف  نشير أحيانا إلى طراز AT الأصلي وذلك من اجل توضيح الاختلافات  والتحديثات التى طرأت  على الطراز ATX وسوف لا نترك أياً من العناصر  الأساسية بدون الحديث عنها او توضيحها  جيدا حيث نتعرف عليها خطوة بخطوة. 
وعلى سبيل المثال, فإن الحديث عن الميجا هيرتز كبداية يثير الحديث عن أهم  عنصر من  مصطلحات الكمبيوتر وهو وحدات القياس المختلفة حسب الهدف من عملية  القياس فمعظم  مكونات الكمبيوتر تتمتع بوحدات للقياس, فمثلا البت تستخدم  لتحديد السعة التخزينية,  والهيرتز/ ثانية لتحديد السرعة أما نقل البيانات  فتكون وحدة القياس بالبت فى  الثانية أما بالنسبة لاستهلاك الطاقة فتكون  وحدة القياس بالوات وعندما نتحدث عن  خصائص وضوح الصورة فيكون القياس بعدد  النقاط فى كل بوصة. 
وجميع المكونات الأساسية في الكمبيوتر تعتمد على بعضها البعض فى تنفيذ  الأعمال التي  يؤديها الكمبيوتر. وعلى سبيل المثال فإن جميع أجزاء الجهاز  تعتمد على مزود الطاقة  Power supply الخاص بالتيار الكهربى وذلك بمعدلات  طاقة مناسبة للعملية التى سوف يتم  تنفيذها. و تعتمد بعض مكونات الجهاز مثل  ال CPU (وحد المعالجة المركزية) والذاكرة  على اللوحة الأساسية  Motherboard لتعديل وتوفير الطاقة اللازمة لها من اجل القيام  بوظيفتها.  
ولتسهيل توضيح وظائف الأجزاء المختلفة للجهاز سنقوم بذكر هذه الأجزاء  بطريقة مرتبة  حتى لا يختلط عليك الأمر في فهمها وأهم ما ينبغي علينا  معرفته كبداية هو أن أجزاء  ومكونات الكمبيوتر يتراوح عددها بين عشرة وخمسة  عشر جزءا متضمنة الشاشة ولوحة  المفاتيح والماوس    
الفصل الأول   
التعرف على مكونات جهاز الكمبيوتر   
تتطلب عملية تجميع مكونات جهاز الكمبيوتر التعرف أولا على بعض الأجزاء كما يلي :    
ال CAS وال Power supply    
غالبا ما تباع الCase بال Power supply الخاص بها ولذلك نتعامل معهما على أنهما  كيان واحد (شكل رقم 001),  
(شكل رقم 001) 
وأحد مكونات الجهاز الأساسية. 
و الوظيفة الأساسية لل Case هى العمل على حفظ جميع مكونات الكمبيوتر فى  مكان واحد  مع توفير التهوية لخفض الحرارة الناتجة فى مكونات الجهاز أثناء  القيام بالعمل, كما  أنها تحمي البيئة المحيطة من التشويش الإذاعي لأن  أجهزة الكمبيوتر تسبب تشويشاً  إذاعياً كبيراً. 
ويقوم ال Power supply الذى يباع مع ال Case بأداء وظيفتين أساسيتين:  الأولى توزيع  التيار الكهربائي إلى جميع مكونات الجهاز (شكل رقم 002)  
(شكل رقم 002) 
وذلك على معدلات طاقة مناسبة ومنتظمة كما أن أجزاء الكمبيوتر تتطلب مجموعة  من  معدلات تيارات الطاقة المختلفة حيث لا يحتاج كل جزء أكثر من تيار طاقة  يصل إلى 12  فولت ولكن ال Power supply يعمل على معدل تيار متردد يصل إلى  155 فولت ولن تحتاج  إلى نزع الغطاء المحكم لمزود الطاقة حيث يمكنك تحويله  يدويا ليعمل على 230 فولت من  التيار المتردد لكى يتناسب مع نظم توزيع  الطاقة فى بعض الدول.  
وفيما يتعلق بأجهزة الكمبيوتر من النوع AT فإن ال Power supply الخاص بها  يتم  تجميعه في سلك واحد متصل بمفتاح يوجد فى مقدمة ال Case يشبه مفتاح  المصباح  الكهربائى حيث يعمل على تشغيله او إغلاقه,  
أما أجهزة الكمبيوتر من النوع الحديث ATX فإن التيار المتردد لا ينفصل عن  ال Power  supply الذي في جميع الأجهزة الحديثة إلا في حالة عدم توصيله  بالكهرباء أو انه مجهز  بمفتاح خارجى على ال Case وبالرغم من ذلك فهو يعمل  على إمداد ال Motherboard بكمية  ضئيلة من التيار الكهربي لتنبيه ال Power  supply للقيام بوظيفته فى أي وقت.  
أما الوظيفة الثانية التي يقوم بها ال Power supply فهي العمل على تبريد  حرارته و  تبريد حرارة المكونات الأخرى الموجودة داخل ال Case وذلك من خلال  استخدام المروحة  الموجودة فى ال Power supply (شكل رقم 003)  
(شكل رقم 003) 
فجميع ال Motherboard من النوع ATX يتم تصميمها لوضع مكونات الجهاز التى  تحتاج إلى  تبريد مباشرة فى مسار الهواء البارد المنبعث من المروحة وبالرغم  من هذا يتم استخدام  مروحة اخرى اضافية ليتم تبريد بعض مكونات الجهاز.   
اللوحة الأساسية Motherboard    
(شكل رقم 004)  
(شكل رقم 004) 
تعتبر هي الجزء الأساسي الذي يثبت في ال Case ويلحق بها باقي الأجزاء  والمكونات  وهناك أجزاء تثبت على ال Motherboard مباشرة مثل معالج Athlon  او Pentium III او أي  نوع آخر من ال CPU او ال RAM .. كما يمكن تركيبها  على ال Motherboard قبل تركيبها  داخل الCase. 
وتوفر ال Motherboard من الطراز الحديث ATX العديد من الوظائف حيث توفر  الطاقة  الكهربائية من ال Power supply إلى الأجزاء التي يتم تثبيتها عليها  كما توفر منافذ  توصيل لكل من لوحة المفاتيح والماوس والطابعة وتقوم  بتجميع كافة الوظائف المدعمة  والضرورية لعمل ال CPU داخل الجهاز. 
والوظيفة الأساسية لل Motherboard هي القيام بدور بيئة الاتصالات  والتوصيلات  الاساسية لجميع مكونات الجهاز حيث تمر من خلالها البيانات  والمعلومات للانتقال من  جزء إلى آخر من مكونات الجهاز. 
وعلى سبيل المثال, إذا طلبت من الجهاز عرض أحد الملفات التي قمت بتخزينها  عليه فان  ال CPU او وحدة المعالجة المركزيه تطلب الملف من ال Hard drive  وذلك من خلال أحد  توصيلات البيانات السريعة, حيث يرسل هذا الملف إلى  الذاكرة RAM من خلال إحدى طرق ال  Motherboard والتى عليها يتم تشغيل ال  CPU بواسطة طريق خاص معد للنقل السريع إلى ال  RAM ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بتنسيق  هذه المعلومات لكى يتم تقديمها. ويتم نقل معلومات هذا  الملف بعد ذلك  بواسطة إحدى طرق النقل الأخرى إلى ال video adapter الذى يعمل على  تحويله  إلى اشارات تليفزيونية ثم يرسله إلى الشاشة ليتم العرض. وليس من الضرورى   عليك معرفة المسار Bus الخاص بكل عمليه.. ولكن من المهم ان تعلم ان  التوصيلات التى  تقوم بعملها على ال Motherboard تعمل على تشكيل روابط  فعليه من أجل توصيل البيانات.  
ويمكن أن يكون السبب الرئيسى لعدم قيام أحد المكونات بأداء عمله على أكمل  وجه هو  عدم توصيل هذا الجزء بال Motherboard بشكل صحيح.. وهذا يعنى أنك  قمت بتوصيل أحد  الكابلات في مكان غير مكانه الصحيح.  
ولذلك يجب مراعاة الدقة فى تركيب الوصلات مع بعضها البعض بصورة صحيحة ولان  ال  motherboard من النوع ATX تكون دائما فى وضع نشط on فيجب ان تقوم بفصل  التيار  الكهربى قبل اضافة ال RAM وال Adapters وقبل القيام بتركيب بعض  المكونات الأساسية  لجهاز الكمبيوتر. وتذكر أن ال Power supply الجديدة  مزودة بمفتاح صغير يمكن عن  طريقه فصل التيار من الجهاز بدلا من نزع كابل  الطاقة من اجل قطع التيار الكهربى عن  الجهاز.    
وحدة المعالجة المركزية CPU   
هي العقل المدبر لجهاز الكمبيوتر حيث تنفذ و تتحكم فيما تقوم بتشغيله على  الكمبيوتر  من نظم تشغيل او برامج. وسرعة ال CPU تعتبر أكبر عامل يؤثر على  الأداء العام في  جهاز الكمبيوتر ولذلك تأخذ معظم أجهزة الكمبيوتر أسماءها  من سرعة ال CPU حيث تتراوح  سرعاتها بين MHz400 وأكثر من MHz1000 ويعبر ذلك  عن عدد الخطوات بالمليون التى يقوم  ال CPU بتنفيذها (شكل رقم 005).  
(شكل رقم 005) 
وهناك CPU يقوم بأداء أكثر من عملية واحدة فى الخطوة الواحدة كما يوجد منها  ما  يمكنه القيام بأكثر من ستة عمليات فى خطوة واحدة كما أن وحدة قياس  السرعة موحدة بين  الشركات المنتجة لل CPUs وبالرغم من أنها ليست وحدة قياس  دقيقة لأنها تعتمد على نوع  المهمة التى يقوم بها الكمبيوتر الشخصى إلا  أنها تعد وحدة قياس جيدة إلى حد ما  بالنسبة لأغراض التنافس في الأسواق  العالمية.  
وال CPU لها حجم صغير من الذاكرة الكلية والتى يطلق عليها Internal Cache   وبالاعتماد على نوع العمل أو الوظيفة التي يقوم بها ال CPU يمكن أن نجد  أكثر من 90%  من المعلومات التى يراد الوصول إليها داخل هذه الذاكرة ويمكن  تزويدها بنوع آخر من  الذاكرة أعلى سرعة منها و التى يطلق عليهاL2 أي Level  2 أو External Cache  
ونجد ان الفتحات Slots الخاصة بال CPU مثل  Slot A الخاصة بال CPU من النوع   Athlon وSlot 1 الخاصة بال CPU من النوع Pentium III  تحتوى على الذاكرة  L2  والمتواجدة فى مجموعة ال CPUs من نوع Socket 7 مثل AMD K6 وتستخدم  الذاكرة الفرعية  L2 المثبتة داخل ال Motherboard  
وتعتبر من أحدث الأنواع من ال CPUs وهي ذات النوع Socket 37 والخاصة بشركة  Intel  والقائمة على الإصدارات رخيصة الثمن من Pentium III و Celeronحيث  تعمل على توفير  قدر صغير من ال L2 Cache مباشرة على الشريحة.    
ال RAM  
(شكل رقم 006)  
(شكل رقم 006) 
وهى المخزن المؤقت والسريع الذى تتمكن من خلاله ال CPU من الحصول على  المعلومات  والبيانات التى تحتاج اليها لتنفيذ البرنامج. ووحدة القياس  الخاصة بها هى الميجا  بايت ( وهى تعادل ملايين من وحدة البت).  
والأجهزة التي سوف نقوم بتجميعها تتمتع بحد أدنى من ال RAM يبدأ من 32 MB  RAM وقد  تصل إلى 256 MB RAM او اعلى ولكن بالنسبة للاستخدام العادى فان 64  MB RAM تعد  مناسبة تماماً.  
أما أحدث التطويرات التجارية والتى يطلق عليها RAM BUS فهى باهظة الثمن  ويتم  استخدامها فقط فى حالة تنفيذ الأعمال المعقدة على الأجهزة. 
ويفضل للحصول على أعلى جودة في الأداء وأفضل سعر فيجب شراء أكبر مساحة من  ال RAM  والتي تتناسب مع ال Motherboard التى تريد استخدامها فى جهازك.  
وهذه الذاكرة ال RAM لا تحتفظ بأي معلومات أو بيانات داخلها بمجرد إغلاق  الجهاز  ولذلك تستخدم الأقراص الصلبة Hard drives أو الأقراص المضغوطة CDs  أو حتى الأقراص  المرنة من أجل توفير مساحة تخزينية ثابتة.    
ال Floppy Drive  
(شكل رقم 007)  
(شكل رقم 007) 
احتلت مشغلات الأقراص المرنة Floppy Drives أهمية قصوى وضرورة بالغة فى  الاستخدام  على جهاز الكمبيوتر وخاصة قبل الوصول إلى CDs او الاقراص  المضغوطة. ولكن الدور الذى  تقوم به الان يقتصر على نقل بعض الملفات  الصغيرة إلى أجهزة الكمبيوتر المستقلة او  عمل نسخ اخرى من بعض الملفات  الموجودة على الجهاز كإحدى طرق الحماية.  
وأسعار ال Floppy Drives ليست باهظة ولا تشغل حيزا كبيرا عند استخدامها  ولكن هناك  بعض العيوب التى تنتج من استخدامها مثل احتمال نقل الفيروسات من  الأجهزة المصابة  إلى أجهزة اخرى كما يمكن فقد البيانات المحفوظة عليها  اذا تعرضت لمجال مغناطيسى قوى  أو لم يتم استخدامها لفترة طويلة من الزمن  
وقد تم استبدال الدور الذى كانت تلعبه ال Floppy Drives فى توزيع البرامج  بواسطة  استخدام الشبكات واستخدام الCDs وبرامج التنزيل عبر الإنترنت.    
ال Hard Drives  
(شكل رقم 008)  
(شكل رقم 008) 
ويعتبر من أهم المكونات على جهاز الكمبيوتر حيث يمكنه تخزين كمية كبيرة من  البيانات  والمعلومات وكذلك يمكنه قراءة المعلومات والبيانات بصورة اسرع  بكثير من أجهزة  التخزين الأخرى بما في ذلك ال CD-ROM او DVD- ROM او ال  Tap drives وال Floppy  drives كما أن الغالبية العظمى من المساحة  التخزينية الموجودة على ال Hard drives  تستخدم لحفظ البرامج وتخزينها مثل  أنظمة التشغيل المختلفة وبرامج الإنترنت ومعالجة  الكلمات والحسابات  وغيرها, كما يمكن زيادة المساحة التخزينية من وقت لآخر على ال  Hard drives  حيث يمكنك تفريغ بعض من المساحة التخزينية عن طريق الغاء بعض البرامج   القديمة أو المعلومات والبيانات التى أصبحت لا تحتاج اليها لتتمكن من وضع  برامجح  جديدة, إلا أن هناك من يفضل إضافة Hard drive آخر لاستخدامه في  زيادة السعة  التخزينية للجهاز (شكل رقم 009)  
(شكل رقم 009) 
وبالرغم من أن السعة التخزينية التى يقدمها ال Hard drive تعد كبيرة  وثابتة, إلا أن  هناك بعض الأعمال الهامة التي يتم تنفيذها على جهاز  الكمبيوتر بما يتطلب ضرورة  الاعتياد على القيام بعمل نسخ احتياطية من هذه  الأعمال الهامة . 
وفى تطبيقات الأعمال الهامة والخطيرة توجد تقنية تسمى Redundant Array of   Inexpensive Drives أو RAID تقوم بتوفير العديد من وسائل نسخ البيانات عبر  العديد  من ال Hard drives الفردية بهدف حمايتها من مشاكل الأعطال المفاجئة  وتجنب مشاكل فقد  البيانات الناتجة عن الحوادث أو التعرض للسرقة أو وجود  أخطاء في إدارة البيانات أو  الإتلاف المتعمد للبيانات أو غير ذلك. 
وكذلك توفر ال CD recorders بديلا هاما فى عمل النسخ الاحتياطى للبيانات الهامة.     
ال CD-ROM Drives  
(شكل رقم 010)  
(شكل رقم 010)   
تنافس ال CD أشرطة الكاسيت وتحل محلها كما أنها تتمكن من تشغيل اسطوانات الموسيقى  دون الحاجة إلى أي من مكونات الكمبيوتر.  
ويمكن لل CD حمل كم كبير من المعلومات. والسرعة التي يقوم بها الجهاز  بتشغيل ال  CDأو التي يقوم بها ال CD Drive بتشغيل اسطوانات الموسيقى تعرف  او تقاس ب 1X.. وال  CD Drive الذى يتم استخدامه الآن يمكنه قراءة أقراص  البرامج بسرعة تبدأ من 44 X إلى  أعلى.    
ال CD Recorders ( CDR)    
(شكل رقم 011)  
(شكل رقم 011) 
وعن طريقه يمكن نقل المعلومات إلى الأقراص الفارغة والنوع الأصلي من ال CDR  والذى  يعرف ب CD burner لا يمكنه مسح المعلومات بمجرد كتابتها على ال  CDs, إلا أن  المحركات الجديدة والتى تستخدم CDs فارغة رخيصة الثمن يمكنها  القيام بتسجيل ومسح  البيانات. 
وتوفر هذه المحركات إمكانية نقل قدر كبير من المعلومات بين الأجهزة  المختلفة التي  تحتوى على CD Drives يمكنها قراءة هذه الأقراص وتفيد أيضا  ال CD Recorders فى  امكانية عمل النسخ الاحتياطية فى أغراض حفظ البيانات  لفترة طويلة والتى يمكن الوصول  اليها بطريقة سريعة. 
وتصل السعة التخزينية لل CD  أي البيانات التي يمكن تخزينها عليه  إلى 74   دقيقة من البيانات المسموعة أو الصوتية أو ما يعادل 650 كيلوبايت كما أن  جميع ال  CDR يمكنها ايضا القيام بتشغيل اسطوانات الموسيقى و التعرف على  محركات ال CD-ROMs  العادية بالرغم من ان سرعتها فى القراءة تعتبر أقل من  سرعة المحركات التى لا يمكن  نسخ البيانات عليها.    
ال DVD Drives  
(شكل رقم 012)  
(شكل رقم 012) 
وهى ابتكار جديد وتطور عظيم في عالم صناعة الكمبيوتر وقد تم تصميمها لتطوير وتحسين  شرائط الفيديو ال VHS الخاصة بتوزيع الأفلام. 
و تحتفظ ال DVD بالبيانات والمعلومات بقدر يصل إلى سبعة أضعاف تلك  المعلومات التى  يمكن ان تحفظها ال CD وذلك فى بداية ظهورها, أما الآن فقد  زادت إلى أربعة أضعاف  النسبة السابقة ومن المتوقع لل DVD أن تتعامل مع  أجهزة الكمبيوتر أكثر من مجرد  التسلية المنزلية والألعاب. 
يرجع ذلك إلى عدم توفير امكانية التسجيل الممكنة ,   
ال Tape Drives    
وهى تعد الاختيار الأول لعمل نسخ احتياطية من أنظمة وبرامج أجهزة الكمبيوتر  بالرغم  من ظهورها في التطبيقات المنزلية وذلك بواسطة محركات الأقراص  المطروحة من قبل شركتى  SyQuest و Iomega. وتتمثل مزايا ال Tape Drives فى  الامكانيات العالية والتكلفة  المنخفضة فبمجرد أن تقوم بشراء أحدها تجد أن  ال Tape cartridge رخيصة الثمن كما  انها تستوعب وتخزن جميع البيانات  الموجودة على ال Hard drive فيما يطلق عليه النسخة  الاحتياطية الكاملة  والتي يمكن استخدامها فى حالة حدوث عطل غير متوقع فى الحالات  الطارئة  لاسترجاع جهازك إلى الحالة التي كان عليها من قبل. وفى مجال الأعمال   التجارية نجد أن العديد من أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل عبر شبكة وعلى محطة عمل  واحدة وكل  ذلك من خلال استخدام ال Tapes المتعدده  
والمشكلة الوحيدة التى تواجه استخدام الTAPES فى عمل النسخ الاحتياطية هى  الزمن  المستغرق للوصول إلى المعلومات أو البيانات المخزنة عليه, فعلى عكس  جميع وسائط  التخزين الأخرى والتي تستخدم نوعا مختلفا من الأقراص الدائرية  لتسمح للبيانات  الموجودة على أي مكان على القرص أن يتم تحديدها والوصول  إليها بسرعة أو ثوان قليلة  فإن ال Tapes تستغرق وقتا اطول لتنفيذ هذا  الأمر حيث أن استعادة ملف صغير من ال  Tape يمكن أن يستغرق بضعة دقائق  بالاعتماد على سعته وسرعة المحرك وموقع المعلومات  عليه 
كما أن عملية القيام بعمل نسخة جديدة من ال Hard drive بأكمله على ال Tape يمكن أن  تستغرق بضعة ساعات .   
المودم Modem  
(شكل رقم 013)  
(شكل رقم 013) 
وهو يمنح جهاز الكمبيوتر القدرة على الاتصال بالأجهزة الأخرى عبر الخطوط  التليفونية  ويعنى أيضا إمكانية الاتصال بالإنترنت أو شبكة الويب العالمية  كما أن هناك  استخدامات أخرى للمودم مع جهاز الكمبيوتر مثل استخدام  الكمبيوتر الشخصى على أنه  جهاز للرد على جميع التساؤلات والاستفسارات و  استخدامه كجهاز فاكس أو نظام البريد  الصوتى أو كجهاز للتسلية يحتوى على  العاب عديدة إضافة إلى استخدامه في المؤتمرات  المرئية ويمكن ملاحظة أن  جهاز المودم بطىء جدا بالنسبة إلى باقي مكونات الكمبيوتر  الأخرى فلا  تستخدم مودم أقل من 56 كيلو بايت / ثانية  
وأجهزة المودم الموصلة بكابلات تسمح بالاتصال عبر شبكة الإنترنت على سرعات  أعلى من  خلال استخدام كابل التليفزيون ويجب توفير هذا الاختيار من خلال  امتياز الكابلات. 
وهناك بعض ال motherboard مثل تلك المستخدمه مع جهاز Pentium III تحتوى على جهاز  مودم تصل سرعته إلى 56 كيلوبايت/ ثانية .   
ال Network Adapter    
إذا كنت تعمل فى شركة يوجد بها شبكة داخلية للكمبيوتر فسوف تجد ان ال  Network  Adapter الموجود داخل جهاز الكمبيوتر يلعب دورا أساسيا مثل الدور  الذى يقوم به  المودم فى الاتصالات ولكن ذلك يتم بصورة أسرع بكثير. ويمكن  توضيح ذلك بأن المودم ذا  السرعة 56 كيلو بايت / ثانية يقوم بعملية الإرسال  بسرعة تصل إلى 7000 بايت فى  الثانية عبر خطوط التليفون. أما بالنسبة إلى  ال Network Adapter رخيص السعر فإنه  يعمل على شبكة مخصصة من كابلات الخطوط  التليفونية الموجودة داخل مبنى حيث يمكنه  إرسال ما يقرب من 10 ميجا بايت  فى الثانية الواحدة, أي 10 مليون بت فى الثانية او  حوالى 1.2 مليون بايت  فى الثانية  
ونظرا لان ال Network Adapter قد اصبح رخيصاً وفى متناول الايدى كما أن  أنظمة  التشغيل الحديث مؤخرا مثل Windows Millennium وما بعدها عملت على  تسهيل عملية إنشاء  الشبكات الصغيرة فإن العديد من الأجهزة التي تستخدمها  العائلات أصبحت تستخدم  الشبكات داخل المنازل للمشاركة في استخدام الطابعات  وتبادل الالعاب وايضا المعلومات  وامكانية عمل نسخ احتياطية من المعلومات  والبيانات الهامة لتلافى أخطار الإتلاف.    
أنظمة الصوت Sound Systems  
(شكل رقم 014)  
(شكل رقم 014) 
يتم تحويل البيانات والمعلومات المخزنة على جهاز الكمبيوتر اوالتى تم  انزالها من  شبكة الإنترنت إلى موجات صوتية يمكن سماعها بواسطة كروت الصوت.  ويتم خلال هذه  العملية تحويل ال Digital إلى Analog كما يمكن لكروت الصوت  القيام بالعمل العكسى  حيث يمكنها القيام بتحويل قطعة موسيقية او حديث  Analog من التسجيل او الميكروفون  إلى نسخة Digital لتخزينها واستخدامها  على جهاز الكمبيوتر.  
وتتميز أنظمة الأصوات أو كروت الصوت عن بعضها البعض عن طريق الطاقة ووضوح  الصوت فى  السماعات ومكبرات الصوت. ولا تتوفر هذه المميزات مع كروت الصوت  رخيصة الثمن. ومن  أهم نقاط التسويق الأساسية لكروت وأنظمة الصوت ذات  الجودة العالية هى مكونات  الموجات الصوتية والتدفق الصوتى, حيث أن الموجات  الصوتية فى أحد كروت الصوت تسمح  بتشغيل مقطوعة موسيقية ثم ضغطها ويتم  الاستفادة من ذلك مع تطبيقات الالعاب وبعض  العروض التقديمية فى بعض  البرامج والتى يتم فيها تقديم شكل الموجه الحقيقية للصوت  المطلوب بواسطة  كارت الصوت من خلال استخدام الاختيار Wave Table.   
لوحة المفاتيح وجهاز الماوس Key board & Mouse  
(شكل رقم 015)  
(شكل رقم 015) 
وهما من المكونات التى تحتل اهمية كبرى على الرغم من انخفاض ثمنهما  بالمقارنة  بالأجزاء الأخرى من جهاز الكمبيوتر وتعمل لوحات المفاتيح لفترات  طويلة ولكن إذا قمت  بشراء لوحات مفاتيح أغلى سعرا فسوف تحصل على مستوى  افضل من الأداء. وبالنسبة للماوس  فإنه يحتاج إلى التنظيف من وقت لاخر .  ولوحات المفاتيح متوفرة باشكال عديدة وتبدأ  من تلك المستطيلة العادية من  طراز 104/105 Key وتلك متعددة الاغراض وتلك التى يتوفر  فيها مفاتيح خاصة  بالاتصال وتصفح الإنترنت وسوف نستخدم فى تجميع الأجهزة خلال هذا  الكتاب  موصلا ذا حجم صغير من طراز PS/2 لتوصيل كل من لوحة المفاتيح والماوس (شكل   رقم 016)  
(شكل رقم 016)   
الشاشة Video Monitor  
(شكل رقم 017)  
(شكل رقم 017) 
وهى تحتل المرتبة الاولى فى قائمة أسعار مكونات جهاز الكمبيوتر لارتفاع  سعرها, وذلك  نظرا لأنها القيمة الباقية والدائمة مع مرور الوقت.. وتجد  أيضا أن ال Video Adapter  المثبت على جهازك قد يكلفك أكثر من سعر الشاشة  بحوالى 10% من سعرها الإجمالي ويرجع  ذلك لانه يقوم بضبط دقة الصورة  ووضوحها وكذلك عدد الألوان التي يتم عرضها. 
وشاشات أجهزة الكمبيوتر يتم تحديد مواصفاتها من خلال قياس طريقة العرض على الشاشة  بالبوصة . 
والمعلومات التي تعرض على الشاشة يتم نقلها من ال Video Adapter إلى الشاشة  على شكل  Analog مع اختلاف وتنوع معدلات ومستويات الطاقة وكل هذا من أجل  توضيح كثافة اللون  الأحمر والأخضر والأزرق لتوضيح وتلوين كل نقطة ظاهرة  على الشاشة.  
ويمكن قياس دقة الصورة المعروضة عن طريق عدد البكسلات ودون الاعتماد على  نوع الشاشة  المستخدمة. والصورة بالقياس 480x640 تعتبر أقل الصور جودة  واستخداما اليوم , بالرغم  من أنها أكثر دقة بدرجة كبيرة من صورة جهاز  التليفزيون العادي. وبالرغم من ان  الشاشات التى يتم تصنيعها حاليا غالية  الثمن ويمكنها تقديم صور ذات دقة اعلى من ذلك  الا انه بالنسبة للعديد من  المستخدمين فان الشاشة وال Video Adapter يعملان على  اظهار وميض متقطع  وسريع بصورة كبيرة عندما يتم ضبطها على دقة أعلى . 
وبصفة عامة فان اسعار الشاشات تتجه للانخفاض كما ان الشاشات الجديدة ذات  الحجم غير  السميك والتى تسمى بشاشات ال LCD تقوم بالعرض بصورة مماثلة  للشاشات التى يتم  استخدامها على أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول ومازالت تعتبر  أغلى الشاشات سعرا اليوم (شكل  رقم 018)  
(شكل رقم 018)     
ال Video Adapter  
(شكل رقم 019)  
(شكل رقم 019) 
ويتم التمييز بين كروت Video Adapter بواسطة AGP أو Advanced Graphics Port  وأهم  خاصية توضح أهمية Video Adapter هي قدر المساحة من ال RAM التي  يحتوى عليها والتى  تعمل على تثبيت وضبط عدد البكسلات والألوان التي يمكنه  القيام بعرضها. كما تتمتع  كروت Video Adapter(AGP) بسرعة أساسية تبلغ 1X  او 2X او 4X والتى تعمل على وصف  وتوضيح أعلى معدل من البيانات المرسلة  التى يمكنه الحصول عليها فى الظروف العادية  ويتم الاستفادة من هذه الأنواع  في بيئة الأعمال الخاصة بمعالجة الصور والرسومات  ثلاثية الأبعاد وأيضا  ألعاب الكمبيوتر.  
أما بالنسبة للمستخدم العادى فإن Video Adapter(AGP) العادى يعتبر مناسب  جداً لجميع  الاحتياجات. وفى بعض الأحيان يكون أقل عرضة للمشاكل التي تواجه  ال Video Adapter  الذي يتضاعف سعره عشرة أضعاف والمشكلة الوحيدة والعيب  الذى يمكن مواجهته هي أنك إذا  حاولت توصيل شاشتك القديمة بكارت جرافيك AGP  حديث فمن المحتمل أن لا يتم تشغيله!  
وهناك العديد من ال Motherboards تأتى مزودة بكارت الفيديو وأدوات التحكم  الخاصة به  AGP ومنفذ توصيل شاشة داخل تصميمها. والمثير للدهشة أن مثل هذه  ال Motherboards  تكون ذات تكلفة أقل من تلك التى لا تتمتع بامكانيات  الفيديو ولكن يجب الوضع فى  الاعتبار المشاكل الآتية:  
- أن إمكانيات أدوات التحكم المتكاملة تكون غالبا محدودة بالمقارنة ببعض ال Video  Adapters مرتفعة الاسعار  
- أن ال Video Adapters يشارك الذاكرة الأساسية الموجودة على ال  motherboard  المتوفرة لجهاز الكمبيوتر ويمكن توضيح ذلك بانه اذا كان لديك  ذاكرة بسعة 32 MB RAM  فمن المحتمل ان يتم استهلاك ما يقرب من 8 MB بواسطة  أدوات التحكم الخاصة بالفيديو  ويتبقى فقط 24 MB لنظام التشغيل  
- أن الشركة المصنعة نادراً ما تقوم بإضافة فتحات لتركيب AGP Adapter  العادى وذلك  لأنهم قاموا بالفعل بإضافة وظائف الفيديو على ال motherboard    
أجهزة المسح الضوئي والطابعات Printers and Scanners    
يرغب من يمتلك جهاز كمبيوتر فى منزله أو عمله في إضافة أجهزة أخرى مثل  الطابعة أو  الماسح الضوئي وينمى هذه الرغبة الانخفاض الدائم فى أسعار هذه  الأجهزة  
فهناك العديد من الطابعات الملونة(شكل رقم 020)  
(شكل رقم 020) 
ذات أسعار مقبولة نسبيا ولكن تبديل عبوات الحبر هو الذي يعتبر مكلفاً, فإذا  كنت لا  تستخدم الألوان فيمكنك شراء طابعة الليزر باللون الأبيض والأسود  فقط فهي باهظة  الثمن إلى حد ما. 
أما بالنسبة لأجهزة المسح الضوئي (شكل رقم 021)  
(شكل رقم 021) 
فيمكنك شراء أحدها بتكلفة محدودة بحيث يفي بجميع متطلباتك فى الاستخدام  العادى, حيث  يعمل بصورة طبيعية مع الصورة الفوتوغرافية الملونة. ويجب  التأكد من الحصول على ماسح  ضوئى مسطح إذا كنت ترغب فى عمل مسح ضوئى  للمستندات للتعرف على رموز OCR وهو تطبيق  يعمل على تغيير صورة الكلمات  المكتوبة وتحويلها إلى نص يمكن التحكم فيه ونقله إلى  أحد برامج معالجة  النصوص التى تتعامل معها.   
نظم التشغيل Operating Systems    
تختلف نظم التشغيل التى يمكن أن تضعها على جهاز الكمبيوتر فهناك من يفضل  استخدام  أحد نظم التشغيل عن الأخرى حتى ولو كانت الإصدارة ليست هي الأحدث  على الإطلاق,  فهناك من يفضلون التعامل مع إصدارة Windows 98 بالرغم من  وجود إصدارات أخرى أحدث  كما يوجد من يفضلون التعامل مع أكثر من نظام تشغيل  واحد بمعنى تحميل أكثر من نظام  تشغيل على جهاز واحد بحيث يمكن الاختيار  بينها للدخول إليه عند البدء فى التعامل مع  الجهاز.

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

